# Shrimp-Tank.com on Facebook



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

https://www.facebook.com/shrimptank

Please, check out my shrimps Facebook page. I'm not posting often, but share other people's pictures, it's fast and easy.
Anyway, feel free to look at posts and like the page 

https://www.facebook.com/shrimptank


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Wow, that's a lot of shrimp pictures... thanks so much Igor.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

randy said:


> Wow, that's a lot of shrimp pictures... thanks so much Igor.


Thank you, I wish they were shrimps from my tanks


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

igor.kanshyn said:


> Thank you, I wish they were shrimps from my tanks


The way your shrimps are doing, I'm sure you'll get there ;-)


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Ups, why is this thread in Market place section?

It's not a sale or business tread, I'm sharing my facebook page that is also have noting to do with sales.

Please, move it back. It's for shrimps people.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

I have some very cool picture of dream-shrimps on my Facebook page, just look below.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

I'm mostly post pictures of super cool shrimps that I would like to keep my tanks. Look at more stuff here: Facebook page.









And some planted tank pictures:





That's mine


----------

